
Process takes CO₂ from the air, converts it to carbon nanotubes - wizardforhire
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/05/process-takes-co₂-from-the-air-converts-it-to-carbon-nanotubes/
======
cousin_it
They note that the market is small, but what if it wasn't? Imagine we found a
way to convert atmospheric CO2 into literally anything we want, at the
cheapest physically possible cost of splitting it into C and O2. Even then,
converting a significant percentage of it would take as much energy as we got
from burning it in the first place, which is an insane amount. So to make a
dent in global warming, a significant percentage of the world's goods must be
made with this kind of process. Seems like a tall order, though not impossible
(e.g. we could grow lots of trees and make everything from wood).

